# Oh Hinata (New storypic added!)



## Burrid (Aug 22, 2009)

How much longer does thou have to wait.
Screw the kage meeting, or the sasuke fight.

We want Hinata!

old:


NEW:



How will this end!


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 22, 2009)

lol damn stalker. No wonder Naruto was scared shitless. Hinata is like one of those ex girlfriends who refuses to move on.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 22, 2009)

I wonder what Fay would think.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 22, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I wonder what Fay would think.





> NARUTO YOU WASTE OF SPACE SHITHOLE HOW DARE YOU NOT SUCK HER TITS AFTER RETURNING FUCK YOU!!17FUCK YOU!FUCK YOU! YOU DON'T DESERVE HER SASUKE IS A MUCH BETTER CHARACTER BAAAAAAAAAW




We haven't had a 'Whereeeiz hinaata' thread in 2 weeks.

Well, definitely a improvement.


----------



## dragon132004 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well you could say I am cursing Kishi over 25 chapters for leaving Hinata! outta this and  bring Sakura every here and there instead .... Honestly could kishi fail even more


.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hinata fandom keep getting trolled every week


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 22, 2009)

Has it really been that long?


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 22, 2009)

Prepare to wait even longer folks.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

hinata sucks

so do pairings

 come at me fay and tards


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 22, 2009)

Pairings are good for forum lulz. And this one just keeps on giving the lulz.


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 22, 2009)

I was hoping that there wasn't going to be a pairing related thread this week. 

And Hinata fails.

But the pic is funny, so + reps.


----------



## Sapir (Aug 22, 2009)

(y halo thar, ch. 459)

Hell, I waited for Gaara YEARS to get back. YEARS. it also took hella long to know how Sasuke looks like after the timeskip. (I remember when Sai talked to him in the shadows, and everyone were pissed that we know he's there, but we don't actually see how he looks like).

Try to be patient. 
Nice pic, by the way.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 22, 2009)

Eh, she appeared in chapter 459.


----------



## GangWarlord (Aug 22, 2009)

You know, I can just tell this thread is inevitably gonna get a lot of haters, but I say screw 'em, OP is right. Hinata is my favourite female character in Naruto and she deserves a lot more attention.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 22, 2009)

Current rule of averages calculates her next major appearance not earlier than chapter 472. Though I suppose if all the rookies are heading for the Iron Country with Sakura there may be something coming up before then.


----------



## Morgan (Aug 22, 2009)

We will not be seeing NaruHina for a very long time. We'll see it when Sasuke comes back to the village and then Sakura shits on Naruto for Sasuke. With facts now being made clear to Naruto that Sakura wants Sasuke and never him, he'll be like "hey hinata, you still wanna go for that walk?" It's a next in line thing.


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

Lelouch71 said:


> Hinata fandom keep getting trolled every week



We're not all desperate Naruhina supporter you know. I'm happy this ship was :toliet.

now, if only he could do the same with NaruSaku and NaruSasu, I would be happy, and maybe would I be able to respect Sakura a bit.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

im glad pairings get trolled

they dont belong in this manga


The horde is coming, i can sense it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> im glad pairings get trolled
> 
> they dont belong in this manga
> 
> ...



for the alliance

I don't know about you guys but pairings seem to be a big part of the story. A big reason why naruto wants sasuke back is because of sakura. because of hinatas love for naruto she saved him from being captured.and i don't think kishi waste all those panels of characters crying for nothing.


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> for the alliance
> 
> I don't know about you guys but pairings seem to be a big part of the story. A big reason why naruto wants sasuke back is because of sakura. because of hinatas love for naruto she saved him from being captured.and i don't think kishi waste all those panels of characters crying for nothing.



It's just that Kishimoto has a BAAAAWWW fetish.


----------



## Nadini (Aug 22, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Has it really been that long?


And you'd think they learned after Hinata being shown every 150 chapters.



RaptorRage said:


> Current rule of averages calculates her* next major appearance not earlier than chapter 472*. Though I suppose if all the rookies are heading for the Iron Country with Sakura there may be something coming up before then.



that's some awesome average score considering the last major thing hinata did before the confession was chapter 97 or 98, that's over 300 chapters, yeah, 472 indeed.


----------



## Iamacloud (Aug 22, 2009)

@ OP's pic.

But seriously.

Naruto's agenda.

1- Save Sasuke.

2- Save Konoha from Danzou.

3- Save the world from Madara.

4- Deal with love life.

He'll get there eventually. Hinata doesn't seem to mind, she wasn't trying to guilt trip him. At the very worst at some point Naruto will thank Hinata and turn her down gently/ackwardly. She's smart enough and she's been stalking him long enough to know he's not in love with her so she's not expecting anything. 

They will need some alone/quiet time so that he can thank her properly and that could be a while still. Be patient, Naruto's one on one talk with Hinata will happen at some point.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 22, 2009)

Who cares about her. We have Samui and Mizukage as fanservice.


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 22, 2009)

I was expecting a shitstorm.

This thread didn't deliver.


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

Iamacloud said:


> @ OP's pic.
> 
> But seriously.
> 
> ...



I think you forget 'having buttsex with the unwilling Sasuke' between 1 and 2.
I think that crap won't be adressed ever again. Thanks Pasta.


----------



## desilator (Aug 22, 2009)

theres tension between naruto and hinata now that she finally told him, so i doubt we will see naruto going anywhere near her.


----------



## Iamacloud (Aug 22, 2009)

zuul said:


> I think you forget 'having buttsex with the unwilling Sasuke' between 1 and 2.
> I think that crap won't be adressed ever again. Thanks Pasta.



Who says Sasuke is unwilling?



Chapter 484: ** Naruto's confession **

Sasuke (screaming at Naruto while they are fighting): "Why? Why Naruto? Why are you still trying to bring me back to Konoha, why haven't you given up?"

Naruto: "Because I love you!"

<insert buttsex here>


----------



## zuul (Aug 22, 2009)

Iamacloud said:


> Who says Sasuke is unwilling?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





For Uchiha having sex with non Uchiha is similar to zoopilia, since they are so much better than the rest of humanity. Are they even humans ? No, they are gods.


----------



## Alice (Aug 22, 2009)

Iamacloud said:


> Chapter 484: ** Naruto's confession **
> 
> Sasuke (screaming at Naruto while they are fighting): "Why? Why Naruto? Why are you still trying to bring me back to Konoha, why haven't you given up?"
> 
> ...


 No spoilers pls


And what of Hinata, she even lacked bitchiness to slap Sakura away


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 22, 2009)

hinata will have to wait, really [img]http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3430/ffr.gif[/img]


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 22, 2009)

Baaaw, it'll be handled eventually.


----------



## Mish (Aug 22, 2009)

No.







Hinata. is. a. side. character.


----------



## Emily (Aug 22, 2009)

Hinata sure is patient. Let's see what she thinks after another 200 chapters.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 22, 2009)

Too tell you the truth I could care less about NaruHina, I just want Hinata to be happy and have her you know appear in this manga.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 22, 2009)

Minor characters will get minor screen time. Compared to what is happening right now who really cares if Hinata comes out that's just my opinion though.


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 22, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Minor characters will get minor screen time. Compared to what is happening right now who really cares if Hinata comes out that's just my opinion though.



Shikamaru begs to differ.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2009)

I ship NaruHina and even I can say putting her in the story now wouldn't make sense, there's plenty of time for that later.  Hell, she's probably on a mission with her team.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Shikamaru begs to differ.



name another one

oh wait you cant


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 22, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> name another one
> 
> oh wait you cant



I wasen't going to say there was another one, Shikamaru is just the one side charater with all of the non 7 teams combined. 

If Kishimoto can give so much screentime to a boring charater like Shikamaru then he could easily give a few extra panel time to people like Hinata,Shino,Neji ect.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 22, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> hinata sucks
> 
> so do pairings
> 
> come at me fay and tards



hinata does not suck. what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Burrid (Aug 22, 2009)

*New storypic added, hope you like it.*


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 22, 2009)

Caran said:


> Hinata sure is patient. Let's see what she thinks after another 200 chapters.


A patient love indeed.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> I wasen't going to say there was another one, Shikamaru is just the one side charater with all of the non 7 teams combined.
> 
> If Kishimoto can give so much screentime to a boring charater like Shikamaru then he could easily give a few extra panel time to people like Hinata,Shino,Neji ect.



a few extra panel time would be like

"OH NARUTO IS SO COOL, LETS SIT HERE AND DO NOTHING"

yup, Gai and Lee tried to break the process to go backup naruto against deva pain but they just got trolled.


----------



## Iamacloud (Aug 22, 2009)

Burrid said:


> *New storypic added, hope you like it.*



Hinata is the final villain, I knew it.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

hinata cant be final villian cuz shes female

and we all know about females in kishi's manga


----------



## Mihael (Aug 22, 2009)

There is no shitstorm ...... 

I am disappoint.


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 22, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> There is no shitstorm ......
> 
> I am disappoint.



i know,despite my efforts no pairing tards seems to have lolrage

If you want hinata go read twilight, theres alot of other generic chars in that book like hinata i bet


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2009)

I can wait forever. 

The longer it takes, the more lulz it produces.


----------



## Nightjumper (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh look it's THIS thre--

Wait, this thread is actually funny.

Good show.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2009)

That's funny....i wonder how long we'll wait? A year? 200 chapters?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 22, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> hinata does not suck. what the hell is wrong with you?


No wonder Naruto doesn't like her. She don't believe in sucking


----------



## Iamacloud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> That's funny....i wonder how long we'll wait? A year? 200 chapters?



Well thanks to Sai the matchmaker, we might see some resolution in the next 20ish chapters at most (when Sakura next meet Naruto). 

Realistic Hinata supporters like me have known like everyone else that Naruto loves Sakura and needs to get over her if NaruHina is to ever evolve. (he also needed to realize she was interested in him but that part was taken care of) 

I'm starting to suspect that Naruto will save Sasuke (through Itachi's crow) and THEN the rookies (including of course Sakura and Hinata) will show up to "kill" Sasuke. Sakura would reach mental breakdown levels once she realize that she was ready to kill Sasuke but yet Naruto still saved him.


----------



## dragon132004 (Aug 22, 2009)

AeroNin said:


> hinata cant be final villian cuz shes female
> 
> and we all know about females in kishi's manga



Well she'll break that role...:


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 22, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> There is no shitstorm ......
> 
> I am disappoint.



I find it funny that people always expect this type of thing out of a Hinata thread..


----------



## Mihael (Aug 22, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I find it funny that people always expect this type of thing out of a Hinata thread..



Well you cant blame them, its normally what always happens.


----------



## Lirik (Aug 22, 2009)

One open confession by Hinata and another confession made by a 3rd party about Naruto's love for Sakura and the shittier one is being acted on.

WAT THE FRACK.


----------



## Plague (Aug 22, 2009)

Didn't kishi say in an interview the "Hinata will have to wait"

In any case, theres nothing wrong with liking Naruto for the pairings. If everyone liked the show for the same things, then the forums would be boring. i espeacially hate the retards who think they are high class or superior just because they don't talk about pairings. Its actaully more childish IMHO to say you don't like any of them. 

Then theres the tricks who post in threads fully aware that they are pairing threads just to troll.

Yeah, I just described the Library.


----------



## Paptala (Aug 23, 2009)

Iamacloud said:


> Well thanks to Sai the matchmaker, we might see some resolution in the next 20ish chapters at most (when Sakura next meet Naruto).
> 
> Realistic Hinata supporters like me have known like everyone else that Naruto loves Sakura and needs to get over her if NaruHina is to ever evolve. (he also needed to realize she was interested in him but that part was taken care of)
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that Naruto will save Sasuke (through Itachi's crow) and THEN the rookies (including of course Sakura and Hinata) will show up to "kill" Sasuke. Sakura would reach mental breakdown levels once she realize that she was ready to kill Sasuke but yet Naruto still saved him.


The only problem with that theory is why would all of the rookies go to the summit, when they don't know that Sasuke is there?  Especially given the fact that NONE of them are supposed to leave the village, it would make more sense for only a small group to go and notify Naruto.  While Hinata could be a part of that group, I have my doubts.

I'm guessing Hinata will show up again if the rookie 9 get some action (which I'm hoping they will - I'd like to see them fighting again).


----------



## Lirik (Aug 23, 2009)

Iamacloud said:


> Well thanks to Sai the matchmaker, we might see some resolution in the next 20ish chapters at most (when Sakura next meet Naruto).
> 
> Realistic Hinata supporters like me have known like everyone else that Naruto loves Sakura and needs to get over her if NaruHina is to ever evolve. (he also needed to realize she was interested in him but that part was taken care of)
> 
> I'm starting to suspect that Naruto will save Sasuke (through Itachi's crow) and THEN the rookies (including of course Sakura and Hinata) will show up to "kill" Sasuke. Sakura would reach mental breakdown levels once she realize that she was ready to kill Sasuke but yet Naruto still saved him.



it took Naruto 1 chapter to get to the meeting so hopefully it takes Sakura only a little time too >.>


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 23, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> Well you cant blame them, its normally what always happens.


Trolls are what happen.


Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> In any case, theres nothing wrong with liking Naruto for the pairings. If everyone liked the show for the same things, then the forums would be boring. i espeacially hate the retards who think they are high class or superior just because they don't talk about pairings. Its actaully more childish IMHO to say you don't like any of them.
> 
> Then theres the tricks who post in threads fully aware that they are pairing threads just to troll.
> 
> Yeah, I just described the Library.



But is complaining about it any better?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 23, 2009)

huh? samui has bigger boobs., its like a hinata upgrade


----------



## Kurama (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on guys. One would think you'd be tired masturbating over your "lulz" trying to get a "shitstorm" out of the NH fandom.

You will only continue to be disappoint.


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Aug 23, 2009)

Win thread is win thread.


----------



## zuul (Aug 23, 2009)

NaruHina fanboys are creepy.


----------



## Burrid (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not really a naruhina fan, just a hinata fan 
I felt like making that story about hinata, for hinata.

And of course this isn't going to become a ragepage, we hinata fans are a kind and peaceful race. (the pic helped too)


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 23, 2009)

The only good thread here.


----------



## Hisokaomi (Aug 23, 2009)

Burrid said:


> How much longer does thou have to wait.
> Screw the kage meeting, or the sasuke fight.
> 
> We want Hinata!
> ...



 You make my day, Kish should have consider this plot!


----------



## Nadini (Aug 23, 2009)

kyuubi425 said:


> Come on guys. One would think you'd be tired masturbating over your "lulz" trying to get a "shitstorm" out of the NH fandom.
> 
> You will only continue to be disappoint.



Dear Brother/Sister prophet.


Many lulz were had after the confession, and there's still many more incoming, like example, your sig.

Thank you.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hinata so belongs in School Days, I could see her turning yandere and stabbing our boy Naruto to death.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 23, 2009)

I am beginning to forget her whole existence in this manga.


----------



## Fay (Aug 23, 2009)

My name repeated twice in this thread, do you people miss me that much?


----------



## Burrid (Aug 23, 2009)

Fay said:


> My name repeated twice in this thread, do you people miss me that much?



Who are you?


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 23, 2009)

kyuubi425 said:


> Come on guys. One would think you'd be tired masturbating over your "lulz" trying to get a "shitstorm" out of the NH fandom.
> 
> You will only continue to be disappoint.


Please, we're still getting plenty of lulz from you guys regardless. Sakura-the-NH-matchmaker theories, Sai-is-a-retard-who-doesn't-know-anything theories, and the idea that SS is "positive for both sides" is funny all on its own.



WraithX959 said:


> Hinata so belongs in School Days, I could see her turning yandere and stabbing our boy Naruto to death.


There was a picture with a Yandere Hinata, I can't find it though.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 23, 2009)

kyuubi425 said:


> Come on guys. One would think you'd be tired masturbating over your "lulz" trying to get a "shitstorm" out of the NH fandom.
> 
> You will only continue to be disappoint.



Hard to do that when you have these threads pop up every two weeks or so. 



Fay said:


> My name repeated twice in this thread, do you people miss me that much?





Burrid said:


> Who are you?


----------



## AeroNin (Aug 23, 2009)

fay got raped

ahahahaha lawl "who are you"

this guy made my day


----------



## Sunabozu (Aug 23, 2009)

The most awesome thread in the telegrams this week


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 23, 2009)

her relationship with naruto is hardly important at the moment :/


----------



## Koi (Aug 23, 2009)

Funny shit.  Good job, OP! 



Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> *Didn't kishi say in an interview the "Hinata will have to wait"*
> 
> In any case, theres nothing wrong with liking Naruto for the pairings. If everyone liked the show for the same things, then the forums would be boring. i espeacially hate the retards who think they are high class or superior just because they don't talk about pairings. Its actaully more childish IMHO to say you don't like any of them.
> 
> ...


Bold: Ah.. what?


----------



## Burrid (Aug 23, 2009)

Koi said:


> Funny shit.  Good job, OP!



Why thank you kind sir 

And thanks to everyone who liked it.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 23, 2009)

Burrid said:


> Who are you?



I'm sorry, but that was a bit funny


----------



## N120 (Aug 23, 2009)

Epic :rofl 

 Naruhina will happen wether people like it or not.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 23, 2009)

Kishi's a loser.
He should've had Konohamaru sneak in with Naruto to the kage meeting and show him his new harem jutsu with Hinata on top of Sakura with Ino on the side 0_0.
And Naruto going 0_0 "Sakura...Hinata" and ignoring ino ^_^.

Than everyone would be happy and be all "Omfg he bwushed fo Hinata....but omfg he said Sakura first....but omfg Hinata's tits wa bigger"


----------



## Elias (Aug 23, 2009)

Hinata will get screwed again and again. 

And not by Naruto.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2009)

Alisha stole what I was going to say...



Koi said:


> Funny shit.  Good job, OP!
> 
> 
> Bold: Ah.. what?



"Kishi said it an interview" was a common response used in regards to Hinata's future actions...but burden of proof is on you Koi! That's just how it works!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2009)

Burrid said:


> Who are you?



  That was so funny.

Funny thread, OP 

Well, since NaruHina's development seems to occur every what, 200+ chapters - you'll either have a long ass wait or just nothing at all


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 24, 2009)

i don't even .


----------



## zuul (Aug 24, 2009)

N120 said:


> Epic :rofl
> 
> Naruhina will happen wether people like it or not.



Never. I will personnally go to Japan to kick Kishi in the balls if that ever happen.

I have other plans for Hinata. And it doesn't involve Naruto.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

zuul said:


> It's just that Kishimoto has a BAAAAWWW fetish.


Just sakura in particular, really

I mean they're still teenagers who are constantly in life and death situations, I'm glad he makes them have such emotions.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2009)

lol funny.Good job.



Burrid said:


> Who are you?







Alisha said:


> There was a picture with a Yandere Hinata, I can't find it though.



I only got the rape-Hinata pic,do you mean this?


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 24, 2009)

^ No, I meant the one where somebody photoshopped a knife and an evil look on her face. But that one's good enough.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 24, 2009)

N120 said:


> Epic :rofl
> 
> Naruhina will happen wether Naruto like it or not.



fixed    ?


----------



## Nadini (Aug 24, 2009)

Alisha said:


> ^ No, I meant the one where somebody photoshopped a knife and an evil look on her face. But that one's good enough.



Will this suffice?


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 24, 2009)

^   

Definitely suffices, Nad.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 24, 2009)

I got to admit, Kishi has really set something up here this year

1) He has Hinata's confession
2) He has Sakura aknowledge Hinata's feelings (IN COLOR!)
3) He has Sai make Sakura (Then again how hard is that?) about Naruto

Sounds like a by the end of this arc a pairing is going to be solved. Looks like Sakura is going to set them up or else why did Kishi have that whole Sakura moment about Hinata's feelings?


----------



## Burrid (Aug 24, 2009)

Aw naw, latest chapter discussion got cleaned up.
Farewell, dear topic, you were amusing.

I hope I can revive you with fresh lulz this friday.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 24, 2009)

I begin to think that Naruto perhaps doesn't remember the confession.


----------



## Burrid (Aug 24, 2009)

Resurrection!


----------



## Dillinger (Aug 24, 2009)

ShockDragoon said:


> I got to admit, Kishi has really set something up here this year
> 
> 1) He has Hinata's confession
> 2) He has Sakura aknowledge Hinata's feelings (IN COLOR!)
> ...



LOL!

Should take that post to HoU, then i'll go and laugh at it there.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 24, 2009)

NaruHina = Failure

SasuSaku = Failure

NaruSaku = Half Failure

So I'm going with the last one.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 24, 2009)

Naruto a story of stalkers.


Naruto:  SASUKEEE COME BACK!!!!  *stalks sasuke*

Hinata:  NARUTO I LOVE UUUUU!!!  *stalks naruto who is stalking sasuke*

Sasuke:  ITACHII I KEEL U!!!!  *stalks itachi while being stalked by naruto who is being stalked by hinata.*

Orochimaru:  SASUKE GIMME UR BODIE!111  *is in sasuke who is being stalked by naruto who is being stalked by hinata.*


----------



## Burrid (Aug 24, 2009)

Moved to fanart? It was just a Hinata discussion with a random edit lulz 
It isn't art

But now it stays on page one, so thank you kind mover.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2009)

AH man this was funny
This referring to the thread and the OP's work xD


----------



## Kage (Aug 25, 2009)

good show. you should add a panel or two of yamato and kakashi attempting to rescue naruto.


----------



## Hikari Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2009)

Lelouch71 said:


> lol damn stalker. No wonder Naruto was scared shitless. Hinata is like one of those ex girlfriends who refuses to move on.




I lol'd because of how true this is.


----------



## TekJounin (Aug 28, 2009)

The OP's manip of the manga is a hoot.


----------



## Burrid (Aug 28, 2009)

TekJounin said:


> The OP's manip of the manga is a hoot.



Hoot?
.....


----------



## TekJounin (Aug 28, 2009)

Burrid said:


> Hoot?
> .....





> Hoot definition
> 
> hoot (ho̵̅o̅t)
> 
> 5. _Informal_ a very amusing person, thing, event, etc. "it's an old joke but a real hoot"



And I'd say that covers your link pic nicely as well.

BTW, I did laugh out loud at your manip.  It was so wrong but so very funny.    Mind if I send it to a friend who doesn't read the manga?  It'll flip her out.

I'll credit you, after she calms down enough to talk to again.


----------



## Burrid (Aug 28, 2009)

TekJounin said:


> And I'd say that covers your link pic nicely as well.
> 
> BTW, I did laugh out loud at your manip.  It was so wrong but so very funny.    Mind if I send it to a friend who doesn't read the manga?  It'll flip her out.
> 
> I'll credit you, after she calms down enough to talk to again.



Haha, sure, do whatever you want with it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2009)

Hilarious. I never thought that Hinata would be the dominant one in the relationship.


----------



## Eki (Aug 29, 2009)

lmao, this will be epic


----------



## Izumi (Aug 29, 2009)

I lol'd.
+Reps for you~


----------



## Veriantor (Aug 29, 2009)

Hahahahaha that is so like Hinata.


----------



## zantha (Aug 29, 2009)

so funny, i love it.


----------



## Pirateking Luffy (Aug 29, 2009)

lmao nice one. Give us more please!


----------



## Burrid (Aug 30, 2009)

Pirateking Luffy said:


> lmao nice one. Give us more please!



Hah, well there hasn't been any naruto in the latest chapter.
If I find anything worth editing, I'll post it for sure 

And thank you all for the reactions, never thought I would get that many, as this originally was just a discussion thread about hinata.


----------



## QianQian (Aug 30, 2009)

lol~~~~~~~ poor Hinata
Kishi is too gay to treat her right =v=


----------



## spankdatbitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Zebrahead said:


> LOL!
> 
> Should take that post to HoU, then i'll go and laugh at it there.



Laugh all you want

I'm pretty sure the final pairings resoulution is going to be a little more complicated than you think.Namely because there are still two things to work out before NaruSaku could ever become canon.

1: Sakura knows that Hinata loves Naruto.That will likely be resolved before Sakura ever makes her move romantically.

2:We don't know Naruto's feelings on the matters.Sai's memory is sometime before Pain attacked,things might have become a little more confusing since that time.

Also Sakura has been aware that Naruto likes her for a long time, Sai's "Revelation" is nothing we or Sakura didn't already know.I'm pretty sure she would have gotten the hint after the multiple times he has hit on her, and asked her out on dates.

It did however make her realize how wrong it was for her to use Naruto's feelings to fullfill the promise he made to her.




> NaruHina = Failure
> 
> SasuSaku = Failure
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?

All of these have been one sided relationships up untill now,not just Naru/Hina.The last databook even says that Sakura is still unsure about her feelings.

I think you're jumping the gun by assuming that recent developments have set NaruSaku in stone.Sure you could take the last couple of chapters as  firm evidence if you want.But what about the bit with Team 7 and Team cloud about a dozen chapters back? 

Karui: "STFU...what is Sasuke to you anyway?"

Sakura: "I...I...(cries)"

That could just as easily be used as evidence that Sakura still has lingering feelings for Sasuke.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha, I like how this is better than Kishimotos pathetic attempt at showing Naruhina.

Hopefully, the manga will start to look like yours soon...


----------

